
 How Popular is Twitter Bootstrap right now? - diegogomes
http://blekko.com/webgrep?page=view&id=a744b0064b2c89befcbb06bd9d12cb0a
======
socratic
The last discussion of Twitter Bootstrap seemed to end pretty ambiguously.

Is Twitter Bootstrap what everyone should be using to make their MVP when they
don't have a designer? Or is it sufficiently non-cross-platform compatible and
specific to Twitter's requirements (no jQuery/jQuery UI?) that one should just
use another admin theme from Theme Forest?

(Also, Blekko somehow supports grep on its dataset, but doesn't support it
without voting? Is this a social mechanism, or does their infrastructure
actually work in a way that this is an expensive operation?!)

~~~
tonywebster
That's an interesting point -- Bootstrap can really help out on projects who
don't have the time or money for a designer, where that project would
otherwise look like a Geocities page.

At the foursquare hackathon in SF last weekend, there were at least three
teams using it. I think it'll get old very quickly unless someone writes some
sort of generator to customize the way it looks. But until then, I think it
looks solid and has a lot more uses than anything on ThemeForest.

------
darrennix
I was previously using 960GS as my starting point and Bootstrap is a
significant improvement because it comes with better default theming and the
LESS layout is robust so I can churn out better looking designs quicker. It's
also more flexible since you can specify an arbitrary number of columns not
just 12 16 or 24.

------
sarbogast
I have been using a themeforest theme for the first version of
<http://www.kodesk.com> and it gets very cumbersome to update very quickly.
Too many jQuery plugins I don't know about, to many dependencies and you end
up not really understanding how some CSS classes work too. And support is
clearly lacking.

Now I'm completely rewriting the site using Bootstrap because 1) its
documentation is simply awesome and 2) being an open source project, the
support is likely to be much better.

------
SingAlong
Very cool for prototyping. Using the lesscss version for my side project now
and feeling comfortable. I just added the github repo as a submodule in my
project's repo. Also, if you are worried about writing semantic CSS - I have a
small snippet on my blog <http://blog.akash.im/semantic-css-with-twitters-
bootstrap> that'll help.

------
Creyels
For people that are curious about other websites using it.

<http://builtwithbootstrap.tumblr.com/> A showcase of sites and apps built on
Twitter's Bootstrap toolkit.

This has been posted before and is not my site.

However, we are also using it building our MVP.

------
posabsolute
I think bootstrap is perfect for internal products, generally those product
have low budget, and using bootstrap give you a nice design and "guidelines",

It will also consolidate all your product with one interface which is always
nice.

I think it is also good for mvp, thing is, yeah as said earlier, if everyone
start having project looking the same its not going to be good, and the first
impression might change from wow i like this product, to ah, another twitter
bootstrap project

~~~
sunchild
I use Bootstrap in this way. I just pulled the components I wanted, and
appreciate how self-contained it is.

------
j45
I started with including bootstrap linked from github to try it out and ended
up keeping it. Ended up writing an entire weekend project in it. It's a great
way to simply organize your site and keep it looking nice.

If you're a themeforest person you can totally use bootstrap to override for
better form elements and still enjoy a decent theme.

It's seeing a lot of nice updates regularly too, which is nice. I was really
happy to see the drop down menu on the menu bar.

------
zachwill
At Code for America we're using for a number of internal projects — it's
incredibly easy to customize, and the code itself is surprisingly well-
written.

------
bherms
I am using it as a template for a side project and we decided to switch our
internal tools over to it within my company to limit the amount of time we
waste trying to make our tools look just right when we're the only ones
looking at them.

We use compass (sass), haml, coffeescript, and sinatra for most of our stuff,
so our apps are super clean and easy to manage. There is a Twitter bootstrap
compass port on github too.

------
beagledude
I'm using for all my admin/reporting/quick little sites I make now. It's
exactly what I was looking for

------
ig1
I used it for <http://analyticsrock.com/> \- initially I was using 960js and a
bunch of other CSS projects, but Bootstrap allowed me to replace almost all of
them resulting in a much cleaner code base.

~~~
coutud
Glad you introduced me to it, it is really an awesome lib.

------
jarin
I'm using it in 3 projects, and it's recently gotten even better. I'm digging
it.

------
sixbit
Love it, using v 1.3 as a ruby gem in dev and 1.1 in production:
<https://www.tentative.ly> . Worked out well for our product, moved to it from
Blueprint/Compass.

~~~
dchuk
link to the gem version of it? Did you create it yourself or are you using
something 3rd party?

~~~
sixbit
<https://github.com/seyhunak/twitter-bootstrap-rails> I didn't create it, but
it's useful in a rails 3.1 / Heroku Cedar env.

------
diegogomes
I also need help with wich patterns should i use. I added: bootstrap.min.css
bootstrap-1.1.1.min.css bootstrap-1.0.0min.css

You can pick only 3, do you think i got it right?

~~~
ya3r
You should not request another report. You should upvote this one and wait
till results come out.

------
gmig
<https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/graphs/traffic>

~~~
diegogomes
cool link. but i'm curious to see it in "production" enviromments!

~~~
imothee
I launched a site in production using a slightly modified bootstrap. It was a
weekend project I showed off here.

Unless it gains traction, spending any time or money on a themeforest design
just seems like a waste. If it takes off then I can always get it
professionally designed later!

Plus, bootstrap looks amazing and the design of the site got a ton of
complements from non-technical folk.

------
fallenlad
Its clean and good. Using it on 2 of my projects.

------
daltonmatos
I'm also using it, it's really pretty good.

It's my personal website: <http://daltonmatos.com>

------
aa_memon
what's interesting is what a need there was in the market for such a project.
just a good looking set of defaults that hackers can start using and make
things look good. i think this thing will blow up if they add some mobile
components too. getskeleton.com or cssgrid.net etc.

~~~
diegogomes
A mobile Twitter bootstrap would be a killer feature! Also, i had never worked
with LESS before, and i'm loving it!

------
diegogomes
I'm using it too. loving it!

